# Need advise on where to advertise...



## knuckleloveinc (Mar 1, 2009)

Anybody have any advertising tips??? Whether it be free advertising spots or even some good small fee advertising... Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Try these to start with:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t20419.html
T-Shirt Marketing - T-Shirt Forums


----------



## MeyersPrintShack (Jan 28, 2009)

My wife and I joined the chamber of commerce,the high school's booster club,the PTSA,and are active at church.It takes time going to meetings, but we now are known and do tons of shirts for all of these groups. It is free Good Luck


----------



## LaTonya (Sep 1, 2008)

Brent thanks for the information to I do the shirt for my church to , but joining the PTA is a great idea. LaTonya


----------



## GraduateClothing (Feb 22, 2009)

Be creative, just get your name out there. Find reasons to bring up your clothing in conversations, leave posters in shops. The best idea is to just wear your clothing and keep business cards ready for when people ask you about the clothes your wearing.


----------



## masterchiva (Dec 24, 2007)

MeyersPrintShack said:


> My wife and I joined the chamber of commerce,the high school's booster club,the PTSA,and are active at church.It takes time going to meetings, but we now are known and do tons of shirts for all of these groups. It is free Good Luck


So I guess the chamber of commerce is really worth it huh? I've been wondering on that for a while.


----------



## MeyersPrintShack (Jan 28, 2009)

In our area it is. They have grand openings of new businesses often. All members are invited, so you get to meet the new business owners in the area.It's amazing to us how our business has grown in just two years.We do not spend much money advertising.The only problem is it takes time going to meetings.


----------



## DeviantPromos (Mar 2, 2009)

I've recently signed up with Google AdWords and so far I've had some luck. What is so great about it is that you set your monthly budget and from there on out Google takes care of the adverstising. Your ad camaign can be up and running within 10 minutes.

Check it out: Welcome to Google Advertising Programs


----------



## GraduateClothing (Feb 22, 2009)

DeviantPromos said:


> I've recently signed up with Google AdWords and so far I've had some luck. What is so great about it is that you set your monthly budget and from there on out Google takes care of the adverstising. Your ad camaign can be up and running within 10 minutes.
> 
> Check it out: Welcome to Google Advertising Programs


How have you found adwords so far?


----------



## DeviantPromos (Mar 2, 2009)

GraduateClothing said:


> How have you found adwords so far?


Honestly - I think that its great. I have been advertising for about a month now and I've gotten two new jobs out of the deal. My budget is only set at $20 bucks a month right now. I would say that so far so good! I may bump up my budget more to see if I can more exposure.


----------



## hotmale4yu (Feb 21, 2009)

good adwords cost a lot no?


----------



## DeviantPromos (Mar 2, 2009)

hotmale4yu said:


> good adwords cost a lot no?


Well that is up to you. You set a monthly budget which determines how many times your ad is shown. So basically you set a price that is in your budget.


----------



## GraduateClothing (Feb 22, 2009)

DeviantPromos said:


> Well that is up to you. You set a monthly budget which determines how many times your ad is shown. So basically you set a price that is in your budget.



Oh okay I get how it works now. Thats pretty cool that you set your budget and thats has to do with how much exposure you get.


----------



## DeviantPromos (Mar 2, 2009)

GraduateClothing said:


> Oh okay I get how it works now. Thats pretty cool that you set your budget and thats has to do with how much exposure you get.


Yeah I totally recommend trying it out. You really can't lose money because you are setting your budget. If you think its not working than you can increase your budget for maximum exposure or just pull the ads all together.

If you have any other questions please let me know!


----------



## GraduateClothing (Feb 22, 2009)

DeviantPromos said:


> Yeah I totally recommend trying it out. You really can't lose money because you are setting your budget. If you think its not working than you can increase your budget for maximum exposure or just pull the ads all together.
> 
> If you have any other questions please let me know!



Sweet I will look into using it more now. Since you have started using it have you noticed an increase in your traffic and even sales?


----------



## Reckless Tees (Feb 24, 2007)

MeyersPrintShack said:


> My wife and I joined the chamber of commerce,the high school's booster club,the PTSA,and are active at church.It takes time going to meetings, but we now are known and do tons of shirts for all of these groups. It is free Good Luck


 
Joining the chamber of commerce is NOT free. For some cities, it may run upwards of $200-300. It is worth it, however, and I also recommmend joining business networking groups like BNI.


----------

